# [boot] partition root non trouvée

## SnowBear

Bonjour à tous,

Un petit moment que je n'avais mis les mains dans une Gentoo mais l'envie était bien trop forte  :Very Happy:  .

Résultat tentative d'installation sur mon IBM/Lenovo x200s.

Tout se passe bien jusqu'au premier boot...

https://services.darkou.fr/cloud/index.php/s/e7pHv1lMlmbfYZa

Le système me dit : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Block device /dev/sda2 is not a valid root device...
> 
> Could not find the root block device in .
> ...

 

L'erreur vient d'où ?

- conf kernel foirée ?

- grub en erreur ?

Pour info sda2 est bien ma partition / et est en jfs (correctement configuré dans mon fstab).

Merci d'avanceLast edited by SnowBear on Sat Aug 08, 2015 5:20 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## boozo

'alute

1ère question a tout hasard : le suport jfs est-il bien embarqué dans le kernel ?

btw, malgré le temps d'absence, quelques infos de bases sont toujours utiles   :Razz:  : quelles sont les lignes du grub.conf (d'ailleurs legacy ou grub2) ; des particularités niveau partitionnage voire système en EFI, raid, etc

----------

## SnowBear

Plop,

j'ai bien mis jfs dans le kernel en dur (enfin... je vais quand même re-checker ce soir, ce serait bien con de ma part  :Very Happy:  ).

C'est grub2 (cf la doc d'install). Pour le partitionnement rien de spécial, juste un SSD découpé en 3 partitions primaires ( /boot / et /home ).

Le contrôleur est un Intel ICH9-M.

J'essaie de compléter mon post ce soir.

----------

## boozo

Généralement le "not valid root devices" indique au choix (multiples) : soit l'absence du support "en dur" dans le kernel du controlleur disque de la mobo  ; ou bien du filesystem soit, une erreur de device passé au boot loader.

Après un pb au regard de Grub (quoique je passe mon tour concernant grub2) nous aurait insulté bien avant je pense donc c'est que ça lui convient. Mais tu peux utiliser le grub shell et la completion auto (touche tab) pour voir ce qu'il voit en devices et tester plus avant   :Wink: 

Au final là il semble que le kernel liste ce qu'il peut en root device et n'en voit aucun qu'il connait ou d'utilisable (cf. "." càd aucun)

```
Block device /dev/sda2 is not a valid root device...

Could not find the root block device in . 
```

Donc je parie sur le fs et/ou le controlleur disque absent (ou en module et non en dur)

Ça arrive de zapper un truc des fois   :Wink: 

----------

## SnowBear

J'ai checké vite fait et j'ai bien mis le support de mon FS.

J'ai du merder ailleurs du coup je vais recommencer mon install que j'avais de toute façon foirée sur le choix de la taille de ma partition /boot  :Very Happy:  .

Je reviens par la suite pour dire si c'est résolu ou non. Merci pour vos pistes  :Wink: 

----------

## SnowBear

Compilation du kernel via genkernel et forcément ça a booté  :Very Happy:  .

Quand j'aurais le temps j'essaierais quand même de faire un truc qui marche avec un kernel custom :p

----------

## SnowBear

Allez je reviens à la charge.

J'ai refait un kernel sans passer par Genkernel.

Si je mets le mode "compatibilité" du DD dans le bios j'obtiens ceci :

https://services.darkou.fr/cloud/index.php/s/36kBN50mS7ws0IE

Si j'en lis les lignes de Debug il semble trouver mon DD (SSD Corsair), il semble même le trouver en double ata1 et ata2 (pourquoi ?!).

Maintenant en mode AHCI j'ai ceci :

https://services.darkou.fr/cloud/index.php/s/cSBe7NrlBQcWFNG

Mais au final dans aucun des 2 cas ça ne boot.

Vous avez des idées ?

----------

## sebB

Deja qu'on élimine si c'est un probleme d'initramfs, a tu tenté d'injecter ton .config dans genkernel?

```
genkernel --kernel-config=/chemin vers ton .config manuel ...le reste de ta commande genkernel.
```

D'ailleurs tu tapes quoi comme commande quand tu utilises genkernel?

Ensuite à tu tenté un diff entre ton .config manuel et le .config généré par genkernel?

Au pire poste les 2 dans un pastebin.

EDIT: C'est con, hier j'ai passé la journée chez Darrigade, on aurait pu regarder ton ordi entre 2 bières   :Wink: 

----------

## SnowBear

plop,

Quand j'utilise genkernel je tape la commande du hanbook.

J'ai pas fait de diff entre les 2 et comme genkernel a tendance à compiler un tous les modules dispo ça risque être bien galère pour comparer...

Je relance la machine et tente ta première solution puis récupère les .config pour les paster

----------

